# ...PDS access failed...



## erndiarch (Mar 29, 2007)

COMPUTER:
Laptop, HP compaq nx9420, WinXP, ServicePak 2.

PROBLEM:
As Administrator of my home computer, I decided to secure my computer by setting up a logon password via Start, Control Panel, User Accounts. After completing the task, I logged off and logged on to see if it worked. It did but... after loading up all my screen icons, a window showed up announcing "The initialization of the PSD access failed...". The top header of the window showed "Embedded Security Personal Secure Drive". 

I decided to back up, remove the logon password and get advice from you wonderful people out there as to what the error means. 

Thanks,

Ern


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, Looks like you should read the document here:

Click Open to just read, you can then Save the Adobe Acrobat .PDF document file to your hard drive...or, you may have this SAME manual either in hard copy with the computer docs, or on the hard drive in HP folders....

You can of course, click "Save" right off, to download the manual to your My Documents folder. I used "Open in HTML" which works just fine to read online except, it's varicolor -highlighted by Google's cached page thing.....

http://manualshark.org/manualshark/files/28/pdf_28383.pdf

HP and Compaq's security chip how to manual.


----------



## smashgfx (Oct 9, 2007)

isn't psd photoshop format?

so instead of a acrobat reader problem isn't it suppose to be a photoshop one?

i might be wrong..


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

The document is in *Adobe Acrobat Reader format (.PDF file) *....the thing the poster needs to check out, in the link and document I provided, is the Embedded *P*ersonal *S*ecure * D*rive......PSD.

It's the user guide manual for the security device his HP computer has.


----------

